# help...llama female down...drooling and gurgling...might have ate



## chickenzoo (Oct 2, 2012)

might have ate piteous plant.....what to do till vet answers.......!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lothiriel (Oct 2, 2012)

Duplicate thread here... http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=22098


----------

